# odstíněnost slova



## mythceltic

Prosim vas, co znamena jemna odstínenosť slova alebo vyrazu? Mozete vysvetli v anglictine alebo cestine. Dík


----------



## texpert

Legrační, před minutou jsem to použil v jiné niti. O několik odstínů slabší než hrůza je třeba strach. Few shades weaker..


----------



## mythceltic

Dakujem texpert za uistenie. Cize odtienky slov v SJ. Po slovensky sa to neda tak pekne povedat -  "odtienenost" slova. Krasne ceske slovo. Existuje česko-slovensky slovnik? Niekedy by sa zišiel.


----------



## werrr

Nezní to zrovna obvykle, ale své užití by si spojení „odstíněnost slova“ mohlo najít. Běžné spojení je „odstín slova” (významový odstín…).

„Odstíněnost“ označuje nějakou vlastnost spočívající v odstínění, kvalitu odstínění, míru odstínění. Pokud tedy obdivuji odstíněnost slov v Shakespearových hrách, neznamená to, že obdivuji jednotlivé významové odstíny slov, ale že obdivuji Shakespearovu zručnost při práci s těmito odstíny.


----------



## mythceltic

Dakujem za vysvetlenie. ASi je to tak aj v cestine, rovnako ako v slovencine, že koncovka "ost" predstavuje celkove kvality hlavne pri výrazových kategóriách.


----------



## K.u.r.t

texpert said:


> Legrační, před minutou jsem to použil v jiné niti. O několik odstínů slabší než hrůza je třeba strach. Few shades weaker..



technická poznámka: Ve vláknu prosím pěkně, ne v niti ...


----------



## texpert

Díky moc. Vážně. Strávil jsem nad tou poznámkou asi čtyřicet vteřin, z toho třicet dumáním nad tím, jak se vlastně česky řekne _thread_..


----------

